# Anyone had employer assistance with relocation costs?



## Canadadreaming (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi All, long time no post.

After 4 years and one medical check scare that turned out to be nothing me and the other dreamings have got the full PR visa , yeaaay ! Got to land before August though <boo hoo> thats what a medical delay does to you. 

With house prices dropping through the floor from when I started, I am nervous about cash as I do not think I will sell the canaddreaming residence easily. Probably got enough to satisfy immigration, but then we need a car ,,,,,,,etc. 
Ill get a good wack from renting the place though........

Has anyone been able to pursuade a potential employer to pick up relocation costs or am I seriously "dreaming" ???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Whether an employer picks up the relocation costs or not depends on the level of the job you're hired for. Though the fact of having a visa before hand kind of indicates that you're planning on coming over anyhow. If they would have paid for relocation within Canada, you might get them to split the relocation costs with you.

Conversely, your need for relocation assistance may or may not make it more difficult to hire you in these lean times. Some company budgets simply don't allow for extra hiring costs, like headhunter fees or relocation. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

